# Massey 396



## allamericancowboy86 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey yall,

Found a 1993 MF 396. It is 2 wheel drive with a cab and looks to be in very good shape, only 1400 hours! I am having a hard time judging the value of the tractor though. It has few hours and is very clean, but it is over 20 years old. The dealer is asking $17,500. That seems like a fair price to me but what do yall think? Everything works great!

Thanks, David


----------



## allamericancowboy86 (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Close to the right price thinking more like 15K. 1006 Perkins engine very good engine. Good basic simple tractor.


----------

